# Commandery Uniform Changes



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 9, 2014)

The Commandery uniform, while I have always liked it, has to change and the cap and mantle are not the answer!

People can't afford such these days and to that end I have been working on a proposal for a drastic uniform change.  This change will be a savings of $160 to $625, with the most expensive item not required until the person goes to the East (EC, G or CG).  The full habit (uniform) is cap, tunic, cape, baldric and sword.  Secondary uniform is cap, cape, baldric and sword.  This habit looks the part of the ceremonies that our Order engage in, and is cheaper and much more comfortable.

I will forgo the details until I see if there is an interest in this Habit here.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 9, 2014)

What you suggest sounds like the cap/mantle with the addition of a baldric. What am I missing?


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 9, 2014)

In the past I have viewed various appendent bodies as having various prices.  In a sense YR is for the financial elite compared to the SR because of the uniforms.  Just like the Shrine marching clubs are because of the price of their equipment.

From the outside (I am SR and Shrine but not in a marching club) I see this discussion as a push for democratization of the York Rite by reducing the price tag.  I wonder how much of the motivation here is conscious and how much subconscious.

Financial is only one aspect of elitism but I generally don't have a problem with elitist groups.  It is a conundrum that Masonry teaches equality but is an elite.  It is a conundrum that Masonry teaches freedom of religion but has a Christian elite appendent body.  It is a conundrum that Masonry admits men based on their internal qualifications not on their worldly wealth but has more than one financially elite appendent bodies.

There's something of the horizontal and perpendicular in these conundrums that make them work well in spite of their apparent contradictions - A cathedral is secure because its level is well tested and wide.  A cathedral is impressive because its plumb is well tested and tall.  And it isn't just cathedrals but mosques and all other types of temples from the most humble home shrine to the most impressive swooping modern mega-church.


----------



## goomba (Dec 9, 2014)

If a black suit is not formal enough for a Masonic body meeting then I think the body needs to evaluate its goals.  This is why in my commandary I refuse to take an office.


----------



## Mac (Dec 9, 2014)

I would have far more interest in the commandery if the organization looked the part.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 9, 2014)

crono782 said:


> What you suggest sounds like the cap/mantle with the addition of a baldric. What am I missing?


The cape, which can be found at _atlanta cutlery museum replicas_ and at _armour venue,_ gives the wearer a command presence and adds solemnity to the Knight and the work/business, both in and out of the Asylum.
In addition is the tunic, which harkens back to the era of the Crusades.  I'd be more than happy to explain in more detail if you are interested.  I had even developed tactics for uncover/cover and why it is to be done a certain way.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ah I see. The cap/mantle we have the option for is a cape and a cap similar to Scottish Rite.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 10, 2014)

goomba said:


> If a black suit is not formal enough for a Masonic body meeting then I think the body needs to evaluate its goals.  This is why in my commandary I refuse to take an office.


some negative vibes there Sir Knight.  So are you telling us that a suit and no apron is okay?  I know a lot of the stuff is expensive, which is why I'd like to see some changes, and that it can be cumbersome, another reason.  But maintain an even keel.


----------



## goomba (Dec 10, 2014)

Willaim Perkins said:


> some negative vibes there Sir Knight.  So are you telling us that a suit and no apron is okay?  I know a lot of the stuff is expensive, which is why I'd like to see some changes, and that it can be cumbersome, another reason.  But maintain an even keel.



Oh no aprons are great.  I was talking about the clothing that a brother has to wear to just "show up".  That did come across as much more harsh than I meant it to.  A black suit could be worn in the symbolic lodge, chapter(s), and commandery.  It could also be worn at various other events.  It would be multipurposed across his varying Masonic bodies.  Not hundreds of dollars for one body that cannot be used outside of that body.  In my mind it would help get the brother thinking like a gentlemen something I thing all Masons should strive to be.  I do enjoy the commandery however, I can't bring myself to spend money on the uniform.

Again sorry that I came across so harsh.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm recently a fan of this: I dig the frock style coat with the baldric. IMO if the chapeau were paired w/ this, I'd wear it much more proudly.

I don't mind the cap/mantle either like this: http://myfreemasonry.com/threads/wh...o-join-the-commandery.13348/page-3#post-73087


----------



## Mac (Dec 10, 2014)

One question I feel has been touched upon by this discussion (but not otherwise addressed):

What is the future of drill in the Commandery? Is it to be kept around?

I have no horse in the race as I have not yet joined the Commandery (waiting for conferral of the Orders). Just a thought.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 11, 2014)

Mac said:


> One question I feel has been touched upon by this discussion (but not otherwise addressed):
> 
> What is the future of drill in the Commandery? Is it to be kept around?
> 
> I have no horse in the race as I have not yet joined the Commandery (waiting for conferral of the Orders). Just a thought.


As a former Instructor in the Marine Corps I hope drill never goes away, but if we can't get a standard on dress ewe might as well look to....?


----------



## kastonw (Dec 12, 2014)

I know in Louisiana I've never  seen anyone use a cape we even have a summer uniform the whole uniform is $160 but you can't use it if you hold a office or during degrees so I asked why even have it


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 12, 2014)

kastonw said:


> I know in Louisiana I've never  seen anyone use a cape we even have a summer uniform the whole uniform is $160 but you can't use it if you hold a office or during degrees so I asked why even have it


Thanks for your comments.
I have a proposal that I am working on that would harken back to the look of the origin of our Order, very comfortable, and save the wearer anywhere from $160 to $625.  It also includes a secondary uniform within its habit and you don't end up looking like the commander of the local Salvation Army.


----------



## kastonw (Dec 12, 2014)

Yea I still  like the Uniform it's just the price hardly  nobody  these days has that kind of money to run out a buy it . It would be nice if there was a cheaper way and it still look as good


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 12, 2014)

I really like the old high collar frock coat with the white sash look. I don't know what kind of hat would go best with it. As far as I am concerned, you don't have to have a hat.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 12, 2014)

A naval CPO coat can easily be turned into a Templar blouse.


----------



## kastonw (Dec 13, 2014)

Willaim Perkins said:


> A naval CPO coat can easily be turned into a Templar blouse.




Yep because I  was  told that's the best way to do it


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 13, 2014)

The CPO jacket is a good choice if you can find one. Get it, and then order a set of buttons, sleeve crosses, and a state patch for it. You can also do the same thing with about an black, double breasted suit coat. My jacket is a hand-me-down. The date in the pocket says it was made in 1961. I just bought a pair of black suit pants, so I have about $30 in my uniform. Whole uniforms can be purchased from Mayo Discount Suits for $130. They look pretty nice. If I ever break down and buy a whole new one, that's probably the way I'll go. Theirs already have all the buttons, patches, piping, etc. on them.


----------



## Vikti (Dec 13, 2014)

Question, what's wrong with the old aprons they use to wear?  I've never heard a reason why they fell out of favor.

I've been in YR for a couple of years and I understand the need to look nice but I can't justify spending the money for an entire outfit I'll wear only a few hours a year.  Heck, I have to borrow a suit when I'm invited to weddings and funerals.  I guess I'm a little too blue collar.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 13, 2014)

Hand-me-downs can be a blessing.  Our Commandery is blessed with some of that to include several swords, a couple of blouses, even my cheapeau is older than I am; however, not every Commandery is so lucky.  But in the interest of the salvation and growth of our order I still desire to make a drastic change to our dress in order to make it attractive, comfortable and less expensive.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 14, 2014)

We wear our uniforms, if you have one, for every meeting and for some other Masonic functions such as the Arch of Steel for installing the DeMolay Master Councilor. But I understand the expensive factor and want to make changes.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 29, 2017)

goomba said:


> A black suit could be worn in the symbolic lodge, chapter(s), and commandery.


In my jurisdiction in Chapter a crimson jacket is the uniform article. In Council a purple jacket is the uniform article. However, neither is a requirement.


crono782 said:


> I'm recently a fan of this: I dig the frock style coat with the baldric. IMO if the chapeau were paired w/ this, I'd wear it much more proudly.


In my Commandery the double breasted black jacket, black slacks, sword (silver for Sir knight, Gold for EC) and feathered chapeau is the uniform. Just recently gotten my my uniform and accessories. I very much like the current uniform.


Mac said:


> What is the future of drill in the Commandery? Is it to be kept around?


I very much enjoy the drill.


Willaim Perkins said:


> As a former Instructor in the Marine Corps I hope drill never goes away


Same here


Willaim Perkins said:


> Hand-me-downs can be a blessing. Our Commandery is blessed with some of that to include several swords, a couple of blouses, even my cheapeau is older than I am; however, not every Commandery is so lucky.


Our Commandery has some items. Unfortunately, none that I could use.


Willaim Perkins said:


> We wear our uniforms, if you have one, for every meeting and for some other Masonic functions such as the Arch of Steel for installing the DeMolay Master Councilor.


Same in my Commandery. However, if a member does not wish to perform in the drills and ceremonies or hold office a uniform is not required. 

I know that this is an old thread but it is one that very much interests me. That is why I am reviving it.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 6, 2017)

I have had my uniform together for a little while and I still have a lingering question.

What is the belt hook for on my belt?  Lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 6, 2017)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> What is the belt hook for on my belt? Lol


I had the very same question and someone answered it for me, but now I can not remember the answer, lol. Will find out and get back to you eventually.


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 6, 2017)

Do you mean the hook close to the hilt of your sword when you have everything on? If so, you can slip the sword a few inches out of the scabbard and put the hand guard in there to keep the sword/scabbard from swinging when you walk. It is primarily for when you are marching in a parade or something.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes that's the one. I will try that to keep that blade ruley. I can't seem to keep it from tripping me up...lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 7, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> Do you mean the hook close to the hilt of your sword when you have everything on? If so, you can slip the sword a few inches out of the scabbard and put the hand guard in there to keep the sword/scabbard from swinging when you walk. It is primarily for when you are marching in a parade or something.


Thanks for the explaination Companion.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Apr 7, 2017)

crono782 said:


> I'm recently a fan of this: I dig the frock style coat with the baldric. IMO if the chapeau were paired w/ this, I'd wear it much more proudly.
> 
> I don't mind the cap/mantle either like this: http://myfreemasonry.com/threads/wh...o-join-the-commandery.13348/page-3#post-73087


Oh I like the way that uniform looks. Sharp.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 8, 2017)

Derek Harvey said:


> Oh I like the way that uniform looks. Sharp.


Agreed!


----------

